# Sticky  Join TSFs Fight Against Cancer - [email protected]



## mattlock

Why not donate unused computer cycles to help Stanford University in it's fight against Cancer and other illness.

How it works: You install a small program (there are various ones for older and for newer core 2 etc.) it then downloads a "Work Unit" then disconnects from the net and processes that work using your computer while it is idle or just using a minimum amount of processes when finished it connects to the internet and sends the results and picks up more work
MORE INFO HERE

TSF has a team working on this project so why not give it a try
Details here:
Current TSF Teams


----------



## asidman

To add on to what mattlock said, i joined a few weeks ago and esp with someone in my family who died from cancer, i feel i can at least help.
Also help the team get into the top 500 teams worldwide which is a MAJOR achievement for any team of our size. 
Worried your system is old, it does not matter, it does not put any strain on your system. For those with newer more powerful systems, why not join in race to the top. It is also a good benchmarking system


----------



## McNinja

well I would say [email protected] does put a bit of strain on your system

the GPU2 client uses your graphics card and only certain cards can use it
this pushes out the most WU's and points
2000 series (It think the 2400 is the lowest) and higher for ATI
8000 series for nvidia (anything higher than the 8400)

The SMP or CPU client uses the CPU and it doesn't push out anything close to amount of WU's as the GPU2 client


----------



## ScarringDown

I grabbed my old desktop 
Installed A super stripped nlite xp
And put [email protected] on 
24/7


----------



## -WOLF-

ScarringDown said:


> I grabbed my old desktop
> Installed A super stripped nlite xp
> And put [email protected] on
> 24/7


sounds illegal...

but at least you're helping


----------



## Jay_JWLH

I would do this. I really would. Especially since my computer is on 24/7, and overclocked. However I have done this in the past, but stopped because.... I'm not the one paying for the power.


----------



## Snobnd

Here in my state Conn I have been involved in pushing for a program To Trash Cancer for all of our cities ( only 1 city is doing this now) If you donate $50 a year to any cancer program you get a Free Pink trash can. 

Lets see if we can get all states to do this!


Celebrate Freedom with a Pink Trash Can. | The Pink Cart


----------



## Corday

This project is still active in 2022.


----------



## SpywareDr

Where? The links in *matlock*'s no longer work.


----------



## Corday

Front Page - [email protected]







foldingathome.org


----------



## SpywareDr

Awesome, thanks *Corday*! 

--

Check it out! [email protected] - Wikipedia


----------

